

Why Google had to make this about China - moconnor
http://coderoom.wordpress.com/2010/01/19/why-google-had-to-make-this-about-china/

======
TallGuyShort
Hmm... I really disagree with this. From all the I've read on the situation,
saying that "Google servers were hacked" is inaccurate. Everything I've read
points to this being a rather sophisticated phishing-style attack against a
few specific accounts. My understanding was that only the profile information
of 2 accounts "may" have been compromised. Given the nature of other GhostNet
attacks, I think the fact that Google got off so lightly is extremely
impressive, and actually increased my confidence in their systems. On top of
that, I've read several reports that Sergey Brin has been wanting to leave
China for sometime, mainly for philosophical reasons.

